# Extension Table Plans



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

I want to build an dining room table for my son and daughter in law. I would like the basic table to be some where around 4' x 5' and then extend to around 4' x 10'.

Does anyone have a set of plans or know where I can get them.

Thanks,

Domer


----------



## danrock (Jan 16, 2009)

PlansNow.com has a very interesting dining table plan with built-in hidden extension leaves that matches the dimensions you desire. Search for DN1011.
Dan Rock (just joined)


----------



## mvr53 (Jan 18, 2009)

hi Domer , Have you had any luck finding plans ? My nephew wants me to build him a dinning room table. tks mike


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

The best I have found so far is an article by Jeff Miller from the Fine Woodworking site. It is pretty general but gives you the construction basics. I think it gives me enough information to go ahead and build one.

If you can't find it, let me know and I will try to e-mail it to you. 

The best table slides I have found so far are from a web site for Baltimore Hardware. They have a 60" slide that is rated at 600# for $75 or so. 

Domer


----------



## swtnix (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm looking to do the same. a 4'x4' to 4'x8'. I saw the article on finewoodworking, but was worried about sag and which slides were best.


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

*Dining Room Table*

After doing quite a bit of research. I probably would go with the metal slides. 

Domer


----------



## swtnix (Feb 8, 2010)

I've been looking at these:
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=765

the steel 36" - 64"opening. I'm probably going to have to use at least 3 if not 4.


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

*Table Extension Slides*

I am not sure how big your opening is, but several of the reviews address this.

I was looking at some Hettich slides that were designed for the heavy loads.

You might call Rockler and tell them what you are wanting to do and see if the slides are big enough for what you want to do.

By the way, my daughter in law decided not to have me build the dining room table so I not as in touch as I was a while back.

Domer


----------



## bnew17 (Nov 10, 2009)

ive seen some good ones on rockler


----------



## steveatkins (Feb 11, 2010)

yeah hi there, i have some plans which may be helpful, just click on my signature


----------



## lisa moo (Sep 15, 2011)

*we can do it*

it's very easy to meet your requirment.We are manufactory of table slide.Our 1/2 Double desk table slide can actually meet you needs.For detail,pls contact with [email protected].:icon_smile:


----------

